# Mac put a whooping on me



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I have to give the devil his due. The rain has forced Mac & me to shoot indoors for the last 2 Tuesday evenings. After whooping HIM up one side and down the other on both the 5 spot & 3 spot games, he decided to take beers 11 & 12 and sit on his screened in back porch. NO, I did NOT get in the hot tub with him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...croquet:noidea::embara:?????

I guess there is something mac is good at besides downing Scotch...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Um...croquet:noidea::embara:?????
> 
> I guess there is something mac is good at besides downing Scotch...


He claims he's good at horse shoes, so guess I'll have to put that to the test next week. :darkbeer:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

geeze.. couldn't somebody have warned me before I slept in the house of a man whose real talent is banging balls with a mallet?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> geeze.. couldn't somebody have warned me before I slept in the house of a man whose real talent is banging balls with a mallet?


And he can do it with a mallet in one hand and a beer in the other. :mg:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Make it more interesting and play croquet on the segway


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> Make it more interesting and play croquet on the segway


Would love to, but don't think Mac's balls are big enough to play with those guys.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I gotta try that!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

come on over....I'm already practicing up:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*crazy*

You guys are just toooooo crazy!! 

That is one interesting hot tub:mg:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> come on over....I'm already practicing up:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Practicing what:noidea: Segway Croquet, or your 12 Oz. curls, or both...


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Practicing what:noidea: Segway Croquet, or your 12 Oz. curls, or both...


...you have to ask....tisk tisk


btw...a BIG thanks for the Laphroaig....very tastey:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> ...you have to ask....tisk tisk
> 
> 
> btw...a BIG thanks for the Laphroaig....very tastey:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Glad you're enjoying it...I went and got me a bottle of their Quarter cask to drink during poker night last Saturday....it made me very :happy:


----------

